

Ask HN: Recurring (but not periodic) User Payments? - admoin

I am thinking about a project where users could rent items (e.g. expensive electronics or watches) for limited time for a relatively low cost, but would agree to be charged for the full value of the item if it is not returned within x days (think Rent the Runway, or Netflix after a user cancels an account). Is there a simple and elegant service that allows for this kind of payment pattern? PayPal Subscriptions seems to work fine for automatic recurring payments, but not subsequently allowing you to charge a user if something is not done. Would this require a bespoke solution?
======
oinksoft
I think that you should just write the code for this yourself, interfacing
with a PayPal-like service.

Good luck, I think there's a good chance you'll end up suing many cheapskates
if you go down this road.

~~~
admoin
Very hesitant to write code for this, given the risks of handling customer
payment info, security issues, etc. Would definitely much prefer some sort of
off-the-shelf solution, and focus on the other elements of the product.

The second point is definitely a huge issue - I'm sure it's why we haven't
seen much in this market.

